# Skid models to consider? (landscaping/snow)



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

i was wondering what models to consider for doing landscaping and snow...i would like something that you can put attachments on and a heated cab...bobcats seem to be the most popular and have a lot of attachments, but that doesn't mean i wouldn't consider a diff. machine...the bucket would probably be the main attachment although having forks and a auger would be nice, with potential to put on other attachments in the future

what's the main thing to look at when purchasing a bobcat? whats the difference between s185 and a 773t, for example...?


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

i guess i should have added this...more for commercial accounts and would probably have to trailer it the moajority of the time...


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Jbell36, so a search for skid steers as its been discussed before. I personally like Cat but many others like bobcat, and many more like a different brand. HIH


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Get a 2 speed you be happy you spent the extra $$ in the long run.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Stay away from tracks if you want to use it for snowplowing. Tracks can turn a versatile machine like a skidloader into pigeon holed equipment.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Depends on how big you want to go but a S205 with 2speed would be a GREAT all around machine.
Robert


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Our S185 has worked out very well for all season use.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

It really depends on what kind of landscaping you are doing, and how much money you can afford to spend on it. 

If you do landscape installations, make sure you are getting a machine that can lift a full pallet of sod, pallet of pavers, wall block, etc... This is a HUGE advantage when doing landscape installations. 

Now as far as snow, I don't feel a machine this large is necessary, but never a bad thing by any means. I'm just saying when plowing snow, it is rare you need the ability to lift 3000 + pounds. I have a case 85xt, which is a pretty large machine, and I put a 10 foot wide snow bucket on it and it still has never even noticed that its on the front. Its great to have that power while using it for snow, but not necessary, this is the point when it comes down to the $$.

But if you have a machine that can lift full pallets of product, you will find many more uses around for it than you though. I use mine like a forklift at the shop when its not out on a job. But everything from handling pallets of ice melt, bricks, pavers, wall block, sod, granite stair slabs, moving around any size of snow plow, spreader, pusher, etc.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

We like S300's for all around use.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

Just remember, you can do a small job with a big machine. But ant do a big job with a small one. I run Case 450s. Had bobcat and switched. Like the Case for faster hydralics and power. Also dealer has a lot with the purchase.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1113783 said:


> Depends on how big you want to go but a S205 with 2speed would be a GREAT all around machine.
> Robert


I agree. This is what I would be looking at "if trailering from site to site". This machine could also handle a 10ft pusher if equiped w/ dedicated snow tires, in the event you parked it on site down the road, or had a 10ft pusher that sat at 1 particular site and traveled with a different attachment(ex. plow/smaller pusher/snow bucket)

The S205 is also large enough to handle the weight of just about any palletized materials, especially if equipped w/ counterweight kit.

I also know from experience, Bobcat medium frame size SS's, w/ vertical lift arms, will load tandem dumps. I'm sure "some" of the other brands med frame machines can 2....just something to think about.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I love my S300 for what I do 90% of the time. But there are times I have had to turn down work because my machine is to big, a lot of small jobs you can do with a big machine but some you just can not do.
Towing my S300 in the winter is not to bad but a S205 would be a lot easier.
I think a 2 speed S205 with snow tires and a 8ft snowwolf or kage plow/box combo would be a great set up.
Like others have already said make sure to get a 2 SPEED!!!!
Robert


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

There really isn't one machine that can do it all. We have run an asv30 for years. We have front end loaders, bobcats, and tractors. The 30 gets more hours then anything else. It is heated with harley rakes, forks, augers, plows, and small pushers. Perfect for landscaping except it can only lift 700lbs or so. We bring in other equipment for skids. The tracks are great for the snow. The downfall is the ability to push large amounts of snow. Perfect for sidewalks and parking spaces. Larger asv's(now terex models) are good in snow also. Most track machines suck in snow, but these don't.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

As long as the skid steer attachment you want to buy has a universal skid plate you can use it on any skid steer. You can but attachments anywhere for anything.

As a wise man once told me if you're going to get a Skid steer with a cab/heat spend the extra money for air conditioning. On a 65-70 degree day you can get pretty hot in the cab.

Two speed is a must for any many machine!

If you plan on doing a lot of snow blowing, brush cutting, soil conditioning, and post hole digging get High Flow hydraulics. Your higher productivity rates will pay for the extra option.

If you're going to be driving it on public roads or long stretches of private roads get the roading lights. Also air ride seat if it's an option for you. I would go for the Lexan/Polycarbonate door it might be a couple hundered more but you'll probably never break it.

I don't know how much you've researched skid steers there are alot of manufactures. 
My personal opinion based on resale value, total hours of use, expected maintenance, ease of maintenance, parts availability and dealer support.(dealer support in my area)
John Deere wheeled or tracked
Cat/Case (cat mtl for non rocky situations) wheeled or tracked for both 
New Holland (Wheeled)
Gehl(/Mustang/ Takeuchi All tracked (gehl wheeled)
Bobcat newer tracked any model wheeled.

I personally use a tracked machine http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98939&highlight=snow+wolf 
I use it on sand in the spring for beach cleaning, I've gone threw a marsh/swamp with it without getting stuck. I also have used it to clear out old abandoned grape vineyards.(very uneven terrain. You can go more places with a tracked machine then a wheeled. I've never pushed alot of snow with a wheeled skid so i can't give a fair comparison. All I can say is I love my tracked machine. I

Tracks cost more per hour to operate then a wheeled skid due to maintenance and replacement cost . My cost per hour calculated by the dealer is $25.67 per hour providing I can get 2500 hours out of my tracks and I do all scheduled maintenance If you buy from a dealer they can give you an estimated cost of ownership.

I don't know what your price range is but look for lightly used models you will save a ton of money. Right now the equipment industry is hurting. You can haggle the price with salesman. They are more then likely desperate to make a sale. If you know what you are talking about (research the machine you want to buy) and how to use reverse psychology by putting the fear of loss into the salesmen you'll be able to get a good price. Point out parts of the machine that other companies do better. Just not so much to offend the sales rep just enough to let them know you know whats going on.

Hope this helps


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice, thanks for all the responses...i debated on posting in the heavy equipment forum first but thought i would get more responses in the commercial snow removal forum, guess i was wrong...i did use the search feature and couldn't come up with the answers i was looking for, and you guys pretty much just answered my exact questions...i know a little bit about skids but when specifically talking about bobcat the model numbers confuse me...unltimately it all comes down to a machine doing what i need, doesn't matter what make, and i would rather grow into a bigger machine...we are thinking about $20,000 for what it's worth...after doing more research it sounds like the 185 or 205 area is what we are looking at or a comparable john deere since we have a great dealer in town, just seems like bobcats would be easier to find especially for attachments

once again thanks for the responses this has really helped, feel free to share any more info...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jbell36;1115317 said:


> just seems like bobcats would be easier to find especially for attachments.


You seem to be hung up on bobcats for the attachments. Seeing how for the most part all brands of attachments fit all brands of SS it makes brand a moot point.

There are many good machines out there but if I where to make a list Bobcat would be closer to the bottom than the top.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

cretebaby;1115770 said:


> You seem to be hung up on bobcats for the attachments. Seeing how for the most part all brands of attachments fit all brands of SS it makes brand a moot point.
> 
> There are many good machines out there but if I where to make a list Bobcat would be closer to the bottom than the top.


x2, seems to me that skid steer attachements are universal at this point. our older 1840 case has a different place where the latches come down, but most skid steer plates come universal, cut out for the older and newer machines. But if you are buying 2000 and newer, i think they all come with the same placement


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

cretebaby;1115770 said:


> You seem to be hung up on bobcats for the attachments. Seeing how for the most part all brands of attachments fit all brands of SS it makes brand a moot point.
> 
> There are many good machines out there but if I where to make a list Bobcat would be closer to the bottom than the top.


Why would you put Bobcat closer to the bottom?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Before I owned a skiddy myself, I loved New Hollands. I worked for different hay farmers and that is all that they had, as the superboom allowed you to double stack round bales on a semi.

Started working construction and found that it is just like farming in the fact that what people own is all based on dealer support. We have a Case Dealer and a Bobcat Dealer in the area so parts are easy to obtain. Most of the machines around here are either Case or Bobcats.

I personally have Bobcat, but my work has a Case. I like and dislike many things about both machines. 

When it all comes down to it, try them all, see what you like and what you feel comfortable in. Ask a dealer if you can demo a few different machines to get a feel for the size that you need.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

you may also want to consider resale value when looking.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

We think a case 440 is one hell of a machine. In our area they have one of the best resale values as well. Big power, medium sized frame and very durable. We have six Case skids and are very happy with all of them.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Dont be afraid to look at Gehl or Mustang*

they are tough and dependable machines and the 6640e Gehl has the industry fastest two speed travel, and to some like us that extra speed leads to measurable increased productivity.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

cretebaby;1115770 said:


> You seem to be hung up on bobcats for the attachments. Seeing how for the most part all brands of attachments fit all brands of SS it makes brand a moot point.


that's a valid point, i overlooked that...i guess i was just assuming every brand would monopolize their attachments so you were stuck with that particular brand, but now that i think about it the tractor that we have access to does have different brand attachments...shows how much experience i have with skids


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cretebaby;1115770 said:


> if I where to make a list Bobcat would be closer to the bottom than the top.


.............. ...............................................


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I love my NewHolland but the dealers around here for NH are not the best. I love the Super Boom, it seems I can reach much higher than my buddy's Bobcat S185. I'm not a Bobcat fan, maybe the new M series are better but time will tell. But dealer support is huge, whats the point of buying something if you cant get parts or it takes the dealer forever to get anything done. We bought our loader through a Case dealer and they seem to be on the ball with everything so if this NH doesn't work out I already have my eye on a larger Case machine. Like someone said before, its better to have too much power than not enough. If your buying new, I would get 2 speed, factory enclosed cab, and at least a 70hp machine.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Philbilly2;1115979 said:


> Before I owned a skiddy myself, I loved New Hollands. I worked for different hay farmers and that is all that they had, as the superboom allowed you to double stack round bales on a semi.
> 
> Started working construction and found that it is just like farming in the fact that what people own is all based on dealer support. We have a Case Dealer and a Bobcat Dealer in the area so parts are easy to obtain. Most of the machines around here are either Case or Bobcats.
> 
> ...


Used to love New Hollands for the same reason. Then went to bobcats for construction work. Now back to New Hollands for another company. I dont think its a maintence issue but new New Hollands dont seem to age well. Some our loose some still way to tight. All quik attachs on them seem to be garbage. All have goofy electronic problems like seat belts and safety seat going off on random. We trade just about every piece in at 1200 hours and thats about as far as they seem to go without major issues. I guess one extreme thing in this company though is there used Heavy in snowplowing which my last company didnt use then at all in snow. Just me but I'd much rather have a Bobcat now.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Brian Young;1116746 said:


> I love the Super Boom, it seems I can reach much higher than my buddy's Bobcat S185.


Looks can be deceiving, as the Bobcat actually lifts a few inches higher and has a little more reach at full height per specs.

As for the OP's question, I'd suggest getting something that is rated to lift at least 2K#'s or at least close to it and add conterweight if necessary. Any of the major brands are good options now-a-days, as long as you have some kind of dealer support for them. You should be able to find a fairly nice machine in that range for your budget.

Actually, don't be afraid to take a peak at financing a new one either. You might be surprised at the incentive for the dealers and manu's to sell machines at this time of year. Oftentimes, they offer very low, even 0%, financing for a few years as well. It's at least worth your time to look into it.


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

jbell36;1116718 said:


> that's a valid point, i overlooked that...i guess i was just assuming every brand would monopolize their attachments so you were stuck with that particular brand, but now that i think about it the tractor that we have access to does have different brand attachments...shows how much experience i have with skids


While the mechanical attachment by way of the standard attachment plate is uniform, the electrical connections are not necessarily standard. Newer Bobcat stuff can have a 7-pin data bus (in addition to a 14-pin interface so as to mate with older attachments), some older skids have a 14-pin connection, and there are others. Some brand that I looked at, I can't remember which, had a 3-pin interface. IMO, attachment compatibility is gauged by these things:
1. Attachment plate mechanical compatibility.
2. Electrical compatibility (needed by attachments such as snow blowers for flow diversion on the attachment)
3. Hydraulic mechanical compatibility (the coupler; easy to switch in my experience).
4. Hydraulic "power" (pressure/GPM) compatibility.

With "dumb" attachments such as a simple bucket, I think the only relevant criterion is #1. With other attachments things get a little more complicated. Since attachment plates seem to be standard, my concerns usually are about the electrical and Hyd flow compatibility between my equipment and the attachment.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Having owned a few, for me, it is all about the AWS. I would not trade my A300 for anything that skids. Tires last longer and never get knocked off the rims, the damage to lawns is minimal at most as compared to destroying them and since the wheels turn, you have better control when pushing snow since you don't have to give up power on one side which often stalls your push.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Ed how well has AWS held up? Just wondering seems like more to go wrong.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd never buy a skidder again. The AWS is a huge benefit. knock on wood, go problems with it at all. Only thing I don't like about it is the fresh air vent for the HVAC is behind the window and gets buried in snow and humidifies the cab. I made a block off plate to try this winter.


----------



## miked9372 (Oct 16, 2010)

We usually run 75 Xlt CASE-and a couple of CATS we stay away from bobcat because of the foot controls


----------

